# best ar15



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for educated opinions here, what do you beloved is the best quality and value for an ar15 under the thousand dollar mark not looking for bells and whistles just a basic gun.

Thanks for your input


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Palmetto State Armory (http://palmettostatearmory.com) has some very high quality AR15's for good prices, or kits if you would like to put one together. Lower, stripped lower, or complete rifle will need FFL transfer obviously, but lower parts and uppers can be shipped straight to you. 

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-15-05/complete-uppers.html

can buy an barreled upper, and a complete lower:
http://www.agparms.com/products/AGP-Arms-Forged-Lower-Receiver-Complete-Magpul.html
or
http://www.agparms.com/products/AGP-Arms-Forged-Lower-Receiver-Complete.html

slap them together, push pins and done.

AGP arms lowers are top notch and just as high quality as Mega Arms (Mega Machine). Great people to deal with too. Machine shop out of Tempe, AZ.

If you would like to build or partially assembly an AR15, you could easily put together a quality AR15 for your budget. G&R Tactical has a lot of components you can use. I've fond of Bravo Company Uppers and complete rifles, AGP Arms stripped lowers (also have assembled lowers), LMT (or G&R Tactical) parts kits, Magpul furniture.

My Top choice would be using a Bravo Company Hammer Forged Mid-Length upper from G&R Tactical or straight from Bravo, and an AGP Arms Lower either pre-assembled by them with their trigger job and RRA LPK, or Assemble one of their stripped lowers yourself.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

the best VALUE ak is the $598 wal-mart DMPS at hwy 29 or pace store

optic ready, no extra stuff


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

One that works right. I have built a lot of them, and have used just about every marker of Rec. and brands of parts, you can end up with bad from any one. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

check out the loki that dixie has.. above avg quality , very nice trigger .. for a reasonable price.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Colt, bcm, lmt, noveske, Daniels defense... All make quality rifles. There are tons of quality parts and rifle makers out there. You almost can't go wrong. Remember you do get what you pay for when it comes to barrels, bcg and lpk. Upper and lower receivers are hard to mess up except for maybe fit and finish on some lower quality parts.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, but I am just getting into the AR-15 field and don't know much about them yet. I jumped on a deal and am wondering if it was a good decision. I got a Century Arms AR with 4 mags and a case for $500. I don't know any details about it specifically, but I've seen them range in price from $599 to over $1000. Most of the reviews I've seen on youtube are pretty good. This is not the rifle I bought, but is similar.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Grove said:


> the best VALUE ak is the $598 wal-mart DMPS at hwy 29 or pace store
> 
> optic ready, no extra stuff


 
Yep!


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

DPMS might me inexpensive, but I wouldn't put it in any best category. 


I think palmettostatearmory has the best value and some really good gun.

If you are after the "Best" I've say BCM,Colt, Noveske, LWRC so on.

but for a good gun and the best price. I think is PSA with the colf hammer fordged barrel.


----------



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm really looking to purchase in town I've looked at the del-ton and a few others at mikes, but wanted to check opinions before purchase.

Thanks for all the information so far and I hope there is more to come


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Best quality off the shelf basic AR is the Rock River, pay a little extra and get the 2 stage trigger. IMHO.


----------

